# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Hà Lan - Đức - Pháp - Bỉ - Ý 11 Ngày

## hainiemtin

Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur - Amsterdam
11h00: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên Công ty Du lịch ANZ đón Quý khách khởi hành đi sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đi Châu Âu vào lúc 13h00.

Ngày 02: Amsterdam (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
06h30: Đến Amsterdam xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn tại cửa sân bay Schiphol. 08h00: Xe đưa ra ngoại ô tham quan Zaanse Schans, khu làng cổ ở ngoại ô thủ đô Amsterdam với những chiếc quạt gió hay cối xay gió - Wind Mills, một biểu tượng nổi tiếngcủa Hà Lan. 11h00: Trở về trung tâm thủ đô Amsterdam dùng cơm trưa nơi nhà hàng.12h00: Thăm viếng trung tâm chế tác kim cương AmsterdamDiamond Centre. Bỉ và Hà Lan là hai nước có ngành công nghiệp chế tác kim cương nổi tiếng nhất thế giới; vì thế thành phố Anvers Antwerpen) của Bỉ và Amsterdam của Hà Lan được mệnh danh là City of Diamond (thành phố Kim Cương)13h30: Nhận phòng khách sạn Hotel Holidays Inn Amsterdam ***** 15h30: Tham quan trung tâm Amsterdam. Chụp hình kỷ niệm trước Cung Điện Hoàng Gia (Royal Palace). Du thuyền tham quan các danh lam thắng cảnh và kiến trúc nổi tiếng dọc theo những con kênh Amsterdam. 18h00: Dùng cơm chiều tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

Ngày 03: Amsterdam - Cologne - Bonn (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
08h30: Sau khi ăn sáng, trả phòng khách sạn khởi hành đi Cologne 12h00: Tham quan ngôi nhà thờ Dom - lớn nhất Châu âu được xây dựng cách đây 800 năm. 13h00: Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Việt Nam. 14h00: Tiếp tục tham quan và mua sắm quà kỷ niệm tại Cologne 16h00: Đi tiếp đến thành phố Bonn. Tham quan Bonn, thủ đô của CHLB Đức (1945 - 1995) 17h30: Nhận phòng khách sạn Hotel Ibis. 19h30: Dùng cơm chiều tại nhà hàng Sài Gòn. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

Ngày 04: Bonn - Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
08h00: Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa Quý khách khởi hành đi Paris 12h00: Quý khách đến Paris. Nhận phòng khách sạn. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 13h30: Đoàn tham dự Chương trình tham quan kinh đô ánh sáng Paris: Tháp Eiffel - La Tour Eiffel, một kỳ quan thế giới, một kiến trúc tuyệt mỹ, một biểu tượng của nước Pháp. 16h30: Xe đưa ra ngoại ô tham quan Chateau de Versailles, nơi các triều Vua Louise ngự trị. 18h30: Dùng cơm chiều tại nhà hàng Việt Nam 19h30: Đi du thuyền Bateaux Mouches trên dòng sông Seine thơ mộng 21h30: Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi

Ngày 05: Paris - Louvre (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
08h00: Ăn sáng. Tham quan Nhà Thờ Đức Bà - Notre Dame de Paris, được xây dựng trên cù lao sông Seine cách đây 850 năm, nổi tiếng qua tác phẩm cùng tên của Văn hào Victor Hugo Quảng trường Place de la Concorde, với ngọn tháp bút 3000 năm từ Ai Cập 10h00: Tham quan bảo tàng Louvre - Quý khách được chiêm ngưỡng các tác phẩm Hội hoạ, điêu khắc thời Hy Lạp Cổ, Ai Cập cổ đại. Tham quan Khải Hoàn Môn - L’Arc de Triompe, Nhà hát Opera. 12h30: Ăn trưa tại khu phố Việt Nam 13h30: Tham quan nhà thờ Sarce Coure trên đồi Mont Martre 16h00: Mua quà kỷ niệm tại Paris được miễn thuế VAT và giảmgiá cho du khách ngoài Châu âu. 18h30: Trở về ăn tối tại nhà hàng Việt Nam Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

Ngày 06: Paris - Brussel (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
08h30: Sau khi ăn sáng trả phòng khách sạn. tạm biệt Paris khởi hành đi Brussels 11h00: Đến Brussels, Chụp ảnh kỷ niệm trước bảo tàng Atomium, được dựng từ năm 1958 theo hình phân tử sắt Fe, biểu tượng của Brussels 12h30: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Hoa 14h45: Tham quan khu phố cổ Di sản Văn Hóa Thế Giới La Grand Place với những tòa nhà cổ trên 300 năm rất đẹp ngay trung tâm thủ đô Brussels. UNESCO HERITAGE. Chụp ảnh kỷ niệm trước tượng “Chú Bé đứng tè” Manneke Pis, biểu tượng của thủ đô Brussels. Chụp hình lưu niệm trước Hoàng Cung Bỉ 18h00: Cơm chiều tại nhà hàng 19h00: Nhận phòng khách sạn Hotel Novotel Brussels **** 19h30: Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.

Ngày 07: Brussel - Rome (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
08h30: Sau khi ăn sáng trả phòng khách sạn. Trả phòng. Xe đón đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Rome. Đến Rome, xe đón tại sân bay và đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng. 14h00: Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan thành Roma: khám phá Đấu trường Colisium với các đấu sỷ cổ đại - Một công trình kiến trúc nổi tiếng nhất của Roma cổ đại. Tham quan chup ảnh bên ngoài Roma Forum - Đây là một trung tâm thương mại, tôn giáo, chính trị của thành Roma cổ đại. Tham quan Trevi Fountain.18h30: Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. 19h30: Tự do thăm quan thành phố về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Rome.

Ngày 08: Rome - Vantican (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
08h00: Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi thăm quan Toà thánh Vantican nổi tiếng - Một thế giới bất khả xâm phạm ngay cả trong thời kỳ chiến tranh khốc liệt nhất. Tiếp đến tham quan Sistine Chapel - Nơi làm lễ của các Hồng Y Giáo chủ. Tại đây Quý khách có dịp chiêm ngưỡng những tác phẩm nổi tiếng của các danh hoạ tài năng bậc nhất như: Raphael, Michel Angelo, Leonardo, Van Dyck... 12h00: Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng trong thành phố. 14h00: Đoàn tiếp tục đi thăm quan, ngắm cảnh và mua sắm tại Rome Tham quan Quảng trường Venezia, Lâu đài Sant Angelo, Piazza Di Spagna. 18h30: Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

Ngày 09: Rome - Pisa - Florence - Rome (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
07h00: Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại nhà hàng. 08h00: Xe đưa Đoàn đi Florence.12h30: Đến Florence. Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 13h00: Quý khách đi thăm quan thành phố cổ Florence: Nhà thờ Santa Maria Florence (Duomo), quảng trường Vecchio, cầu Vecchio - cây cầu cổ nhất Florence. Mua sắm quà lưu niệm tại các cửa hàng lưu niệm tại trung tâm thành phố.18h00: Ăn tối tại nhà hàng Trung Quốc. Nhận phòng và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

Ngày 10: Rome - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng)
08h00: Sau bữa sáng. Quý khách tự do Shopping. Sau đó, Xe đón đoàn ra sân bay Rome đáp chuyến bay về Hà Nội.

Ngày 11: Hà Nội (Ăn sáng)
Xe đón Đoàn tại sân bay Nội Bài về trung tâm thành phố. Kết thúc chương trình. 

+ Liên hệ ANZ TRAVEL
Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế. Q. Hai Bà Trưng, TP. Hà Nội, Việt Nam 
Tel.: (04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406 Fax: (04) 3974 4407 
Hotline: 0942 8686 77 (Mrs. Liên), 0912 377 644 (Mr. Nghị)

----------

